# Value of Hiwatt Head and Cabinet?



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I am trying to determine a fair-market value price for a 1970 custom 50 Hiwatt head and a 1975 Hiwatt 4x12 cabinet (black grill cloth model). Both pieces were dated through serial numbers at mhuss.com Both the head & cabinet are in excellent to mint condition. Any information is greatly appreciated Cheers!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Vox71 said:


> I am trying to determine a fair-market value price for a 1970 custom 50 Hiwatt head and a 1975 Hiwatt 4x12 cabinet (black grill cloth model). Both pieces were dated through serial numbers at mhuss.com Both the head & cabinet are in excellent to mint condition. Any information is greatly appreciated Cheers!


I take it this means you're liking the VHT :smile:


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

i certainly do, Dave. I think I am getting too old & lazy to be lugging around the Hiwatt beast. It sounds so good, and it may be hard to part with, but it is so heavy.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll give ya 100 bucks. haha, seriously though, I have a hiwatt head and I love it, if you, for some reason, feel like shipping the cab, let me know! haha


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I would hate to see that shipping bill. LOL


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Vox71 said:


> I would hate to see that shipping bill. LOL


You might be surprised, I had four wheels and tires shipped from BC to London a few years ago and it only cost $75.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Vox71 said:


> I am trying to determine a fair-market value price for a 1970 custom 50 Hiwatt head and a 1975 Hiwatt 4x12 cabinet (black grill cloth model). Both pieces were dated through serial numbers at mhuss.com Both the head & cabinet are in excellent to mint condition. Any information is greatly appreciated Cheers!


2 were sold recently for 3000$ in Quebec, items only last barly 1 day online. Those seem to be MUCH in demand right now. But the head and cab were both 1970, since you don't have a matching stack, maybe a bit less but that would be it i guess.

What speaker are in the cab?


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I believe they are Fane speakers in the cabinet


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Vox71 said:


> I believe they are Fane speakers in the cabinet


Unless you're flat broke, i would'nt sell that amp for my life, these Hiwatts are going up and up in prices. They are suspected i read to overpass Fender and marshall in prices withing a few years because they were not as mass produced. SO, you might have the "next" big thing in your hands Mate. 

Would be a shame to sell it so early..


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the advice, man. That is definitely something to be considered. However, I already have two other amps, and i would really love to get my hands on a gretsch guitar.


----------

